# Dublin to las Vegas- direct flight?



## larry1 (25 Sep 2006)

Anyone know if there is a direct flight service from Dublin to Las Vegas? Or if not, what is the shortest flying time option?

Cheers


----------



## gocall01 (25 Sep 2006)

I believe that the quickest route maybe be Dublin-Gatwick; Gatwick-Las Vegas.
The Gatwick-Las Vegas flight is with Virgin and is direct.
I think this is still operational anyway, not sure it is the quickest, but probably.


----------



## DirtyH2O (25 Sep 2006)

There isn't one. Your qiuckest option is via JFK or another NY airport direct from Dublin although not necessarily the best quality inflight option. Personally I don't like flying via London due to the extra travel time, clearing immigration in the US rather than in Dublin can be very slow at times and I have bad memories on the return trips of hanging around Heathrow for a few hours from 6 or 7am waiting for a connection to Dublin.


----------



## Ceepee (25 Sep 2006)

Dublin-Newark-Las Vegas with Continental is a good option, as you go through US Immigration in Dublin - big advantage, avoiding the huge queues at international arrivals in the US.  However, I think you have to have a North American address to book on Continental's website (at least you used to) so you might have to price through a travel agent or online intermediary such as Expedia.


----------



## sharecarer (25 Sep 2006)

Why don't you try Aer Lingus Dublin - LA and then on to Las Vegas


----------



## gar123 (25 Sep 2006)

just starting to plan honeymoon for next year and might look at fly into la and drive a mustang down to vegas!


----------



## TurkeyBurger (25 Sep 2006)

I was in Vegas at the start of the month and went Dublin - Manchester - Vegas. Wasn't bad at all, Manchester airport is small enough to get through fairly fast, none of the long delays that you would normally associate with London and €0.49 for DUB-MAN with RyanAir.

(I might have just got a good day in Manchester airport!)


----------



## tiger (25 Sep 2006)

sites like ebookers.ie or amadeus.net should give you most of the options available and also show the trip duration.


----------



## emul (26 Sep 2006)

I have gone there 3 times and each time gone from Dublin to LA with Aer Lingus and with Southwest from LA to Vegas (about 55 min's). It's always good to to clear US immigration here and get the long haul part over in one go. 

Other's I know have driven from LA to Vegas (about 4 hours) which they enjoyed in a convertible..

Eoin


----------



## z105 (27 Sep 2006)

Or America West from LA to Las Vegas. Much easier to clear immigration here, its about 11 hours to LA and about 1 hour to Las Vegas.


----------



## z105 (4 Oct 2006)

Or indeed you can fly in style from November from Stansted - Maxjet - business flights, only 100 seats on the plane but not a ripoff !


----------



## bagoftricks (5 Oct 2006)

I fly to lasvegas 3 or 4 times a year and I find the best way to go is Dublin-Newark-Vegas
If you can put out the extra cash for business it will make all the difference. Continental is not brilliant compared to some airlines out there but you will be happy enough. 




Ceepee said:


> Dublin-Newark-Las Vegas with Continental is a good option, as you go through US Immigration in Dublin - big advantage, avoiding the huge queues at international arrivals in the US. However, I think you have to have a North American address to book on Continental's website (at least you used to) so you might have to price through a travel agent or online intermediary such as Expedia.


----------



## redchariot (6 Oct 2006)

Also try American Airlines Dublin to Chicago to Las Vegas


----------



## pipper (21 Oct 2006)

fly to l.a. and rent a car that way you can get a good sleep on the flight out and you have a car for the trip. But it is cheap to get taxis on the strip as it is only a few miles long if you want to see more then go for a car.


----------



## redchariot (22 Oct 2006)

BMI fly from Manchester direct to Las Vegas. However you will have to make your own way to Manchester from Dublin and pick up luggage and recheck-in


----------



## paddyd (22 Oct 2006)

I went out via Chicago, and back via LA (aerlingus). I can't imagine there is a quicker way than the shorthop from LV to LA, and then the over-night Aer Lingus to dublin. Sure, theres cheaper, but not quicker. And you wake up in Dublin, not the UK, (with another 2-3 hours of early-morning UK airports before you reach dublin)

Get the AerLingus LA flight for sure.

p.s. LV airport has to be experienced to be believed. From someone who travels a lot, I can tell you this is a whole new world of queuing! When they ask you turn up 3 hours before your flight, even for a 30min hop to LA, I'd take their advice


----------



## tall chapy (23 Oct 2006)

There are no direct flights.Try Aer Lingus or Delta to JFK, then get Jet Blue to Vegas. I believe they have leather seats & legroom & cheap flights.Just change terminals (with your bags..) using the monorail.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Oct 2006)

Dublin to LAX is the best option, fly southwest up to vegas in 30 mins for $50.


----------



## TheJackal (8 Mar 2012)

Sorry to bump such as old thread.

Just wondering, are their currently any direct flights from Ireland to Las Vegas?

I flew Dublin to London (Gatwick I think) to Vegas two years ago.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Mar 2012)

the easiest way to find out is to check departures from Dublin, Shannon and Belfast and see if it's listed there.

my guess would be no.

you could also try www.skyscanner.ie and select direct only flights.


----------



## Sunny (8 Mar 2012)

No direct flights but you can book it through Aer lingus. Will probably have to change in NY or Chicago though. BA do direct flights from london.


----------



## niceoneted (8 Mar 2012)

I flew to Las Vegas end of Jan. Flew with Continental Airlines form Dublin and changed in Philadelphia. No direct flights.


----------



## Time (8 Mar 2012)

No direct flights from Ireland to Las Vegas for anywhere beyond Chicago for that matter.


----------



## Daisy2012 (9 Mar 2012)

We used to go Dublin - LA - LV so that you could clear immigration in Dublin. Relatively OK flights with aerlingus. The last few times we've gone via Gatwick with Virgin as (in my opinion) clearing immigration in Vegas is much less stressy than in most other US airports. If you go Heathrow - LV with BA, T5 is a much nicer place also to hang around in than most other airports. In my opinion.


----------



## shesells (10 Mar 2012)

Depends on date and route. No categoric cheapest airline. Use skyscanner.net or itasoftware.com to compare fares and routings


----------

